

Understanding the Cloud - gengstrand
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/future-of-work/understanding-the-cloud-34847

======
gengstrand
There are many startups here so I suspect that many of you are considering
saving some bucks by going the cloud computing route. Which vendor(s) are you
looking at?

